# Derelict church, Lincs, May15



## The Wombat (Jun 6, 2015)

This one has been on the back burner of my list of things to do, but with its comparatively remote location (over 100 miles from my house) I have finally got round to having a look whilst on a huge roadtrip to visit my mate in Nowheresville, Lincolnshire.

This place has been closed aprox 30 years, and is rare in that the roof is in good condition, but is no longer used.

thanks to mickelmas a year or so back.
Visited on my own, on a fine spring day.





































https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-

[ATTACH=full]183110[/ATTACH]uHo7ODszR_U/VXNbusiJR2I/AAAAAAAAEes/5llyrumWKUw/s720/IMG_8624.JPG











thanks for looking


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 7, 2015)

The church looks sad and depressing, I know quite a few derelict churches in my area, should I do them?


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 7, 2015)

dauntless486 said:


> The church looks sad and depressing, I know quite a few derelict churches in my area, should I do them?



Yes, go take a look, and if you find something of interest, stick it up on here


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 7, 2015)

Wow! Looks amazing! Thank god the mongs haven't got to it! Still virgin!


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 7, 2015)

SlimJim said:


> Wow! Looks amazing! Thank god the mongs haven't got to it! Still virgin!



Yes it was in good condition,and only a tiny bit of graf in the corner.
its very rural location has sheltered it


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 7, 2015)

Beautiful building and pretty clean too!


----------



## rockfordstone (Jun 7, 2015)

that is a stunning looking church... i think i need a day out in lincolnshire


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 7, 2015)

Really liked that one.thank god its remote location has kept if vandal free


----------



## tony willett (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes Please !


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 8, 2015)

Wow that place is fantastic. A beautiful set of photos too. 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## Andiea (Jun 8, 2015)

I live near here, have seen the place going downhill, such a lovely building, the original doors were amazing, it was once on a tv show list for renovation.


----------



## smiler (Jun 9, 2015)

Great pics, nice one of the lynch gate, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 10, 2015)

Many thanks everyone


----------



## HughieD (Jun 10, 2015)

Fantastic place and great pix there mate.


----------



## scribe (Jun 11, 2015)

That is incredible, thank you for the share. Love the the shots.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks Scribe and Hughie


----------

